# Is vanes OK for shooting off the shelf of a recurve?



## fusiontrix (Dec 29, 2006)

Go with feathers man. Even if you shoot most of one off on a good day, they'll still fly decent unlike a vane. Plus, a vane would give you horrible fletch contact on the riser and shelf and make your shots go all over hell and back. Goodluck and godspeed.


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

You could use a stick on arrow rest and shoot vanes.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

ok and doable yes
good idea no it will kick off the riser..


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, I did find one of those stick on black plastic rests....will this be OK with vanes or should I just break down and get feathers all together?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dewitt - 

The vanes should be ok off the rest. You won't know until after you get a number of arrows down range. The rest will show wear or vane cuts if there's a problem, As always, it all in the tuning. 

Couple of suggestions, bring spare bowstrings and a spare rest. That's the beauty of stick-on rests, they are field repairable. 

Best of luck.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Two Point Five (Aug 28, 2004)

The guys at 3Rivers are shooting a vane called the Rain Vane Feather-Like off the shelf. I like a rest for shooting everything.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I would not shoot vanes off the shelf. Go with a raised rest if you want to shoot vanes. Less hassle.

Dan


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Suggest a good rest for me (a lefty).....*

I have saw the Spigarelli Foldaway for $6.99 and the Super T-300 Arrow Rest for $7.99 and a Cartel Flipper arrow rest for $3.99..............


Can anyone give me some insight as to which one?


----------



## LATON (Nov 11, 2006)

*Thank you*

Mdewitt71 just wanted to say hi and to be careful over there and thank you.


----------



## nocksetpliers (Jan 23, 2007)

3R's has these







. I'm guna try em come outdoor season incase it rains. The idea seems like it might work:smile:


----------



## Rick G (Jan 12, 2007)

*Vanes*

Good luck, My son just rotated back, be careful and take it to them. I would take a couple stick on rests with you as that gives you fletch clearence for vanes but you can also raise the nock point on the string to 7/8 and get a tail high arrow launch that gives a min. of arrrow kick as the vanes pass the riser. Or get refletched with feathers and just shoot off the shelf. Arrow flight may not be the prettiest with vanes off the shelf but you can be very consistant. Rick


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

I know Denny Sturgi Jr has been playing around with shooting vanes off the shelf of his Black Widow longbow with surprising results. Rotating the nocks and a narrow shelf probably doesn't hurt.

Hank


----------



## Tom McAndrew (Jan 26, 2007)

I,ve shot a 4" easton diamond vane off the shelf of my LB by shooting it cock-in.I know some folks say that will hit and it looks like it would just by lookin at it BUT if your arrow is going thru the paradox like it,s supposed to the nock end of the arrow will be out and away from the shelf as it pass,s.

I shoot feathers and would probably use a rest for vanes I only tried the 4" vane on a whim on 1 arrow and it shot well out to 20 yrds with a BH up front so I know it can be done.Is it worth the trouble?? not sure......good luck


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Thanks for the help.*

I am gonna go ahead and break down and buy some Port Orfid cedar arrows before I deploy, that way I know I will be "Good 2 Go" and wont even waste my time trying my Goldtip 5575s.


----------

